# Best Sounding Short reed goose call



## SBEIIstyle

Whats the best and easiest blowing short reed goose call on the market?
thanks


----------



## fjr0226

I like the Straight Meat Honker from Foils and the SuperMag from Grounds.....Saunders makes a good call also.....until you learn to blow a short reed call they will all sound like crap to you.....it takes alot of practice to learn.....for me it was an hour a day over a six month period and I am still learning NEW NOTES after two years !


----------



## dukhunter45

Foiles, any of his calls are awsome.

garret


----------



## Matt Jones

They all sound good if you know how to blow them. When you spend $150 for a goose call you're not going to get a POS.


----------



## djleye

Buy a Wingloc or a heartland. They are cheaper yet still high quality calls that you can learn on and not break the bank, yet they will still serve you well as you get better on them. Most of the good callers here (and no, I am not one of them ) still use some of these lower priced calls as well as their high end ones!!!


----------



## Anas Strepera

winglocks are good and inexpensive. I'd recomend one. :run:


----------



## Dan Bueide

I've got a SMH and a Heartland G. Buddy has a Supermag. Don't know about "best" for the really good callers, but for this novice, the Supermag is the easiest of the three (by a fair amount) to make goosey.


----------



## dangerousdave

i have a greenriver flock talk about 17.00 i think its a great call used it for the second year with great succes i also have a grounds and a zink and the flock talk sounds just as good and its true makeung the switch will drive you crazy you will get mad but dont quit its worth it if you hunt with your self or 2 or 3 guys you can sound like a flock the flock talk was very easy to learn for me about the the best for a beginer so good luck and dont give up it might take some time


----------



## mallardhunter

I have a meatgrinder call, that sound good.


----------



## BandHunter

Foiles Calls all the way!!
Bandhunter


----------



## Ty

foiles or grounds

Also look into thishttp://www.lewscalls.com

I got 2 of these now and they really sound great. Plus the guy who makes them is really cool and engraves some really neat stuff onto it.

He just came out with some new colors as well.

He even has acrylic guts in some of his calls.

NICE! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

I just got one of his calls today to, he engraved Goosebuster3 on the side of mine. And all i have to say is WOW! This call is by the far the loudest call i have blown. It will be my comp call from now on! BTW I have the acrylic guts. :beer:


----------



## duckbuster808

i like any of the winglock calls...i also like the Giant Killer Calls (GK calls) they are great all around calls but it all depends on how you blow them and like them. try going to www.gkcalls.com and take a look at some of bob's calls


----------



## rustygunner

Give Saunders "RELOAD" a try


----------



## Canada_Hunter

GK


----------



## purepower

i also have the meatgrinder and love it


----------



## BROWNDOG

The 007 is very easy to blow, kinda high but easy to blow.....


----------



## duck991

Flatliner by heartland coustom calls i love mine.


----------



## honker

i have a meatgrinder also its nice i like it but i like my buck gardner call that i got for 15 dollers at the sportsmans wear house it sounds great  :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i would have to say the supermag.


----------



## honker

Most definatly canada hammer 2 is the best sounding and cheap call i love mine but if u got alot of money get a stait meat or a meat grinder those arnt to expensive and they also sound pretty good i use mine some times


----------



## Guest

Tim Grounds "Super Mag" all the way


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER

youll seem to forget of good ol' sean mann his calls are the best. The eastern exspress shorty id\s absoulutely the best soundinm call on the market it can make all the sounds of the canada goose from clucks to moans to comeback calls to laydown calls everything. The most goosey call ever will take some time to learn though. Not to mention seanmann calls are the winningest competiton calls ever but what matters is out in the field and beleive me it does the job awesome.


----------



## Goosehunter04

SMH


----------



## Travery

SMH... It rocks!:rock:


----------



## esox07

I see a lot of price variation in the Tim Grounds Super Mag calls. I have seen them anywhere from $40 to $160 and all are listed as Tim Grounds super mag. The only difference I can see is the construction material. Is that an issue? Is a Poly/Carb call as good as an acrylic call?


----------



## GooseBuster3

> Is a Poly/Carb call as good as an acrylic call?


No they are made from a cheaper material.


----------



## Matt Jones

The best calls on the market are either a supermag or a Feather Duster. The Feather Duster can fricken' wail!!! 8) It's a high quality acrylic/diamondwood call but it sells for CHEAP! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen

> The best calls on the market are either a supermag or a Feather Duster.


Own both, and a SWAT Tactical, they are top of the line and all awesome calls in my book....


----------



## bigblackfoot

Is there any bias there Drew?? :lol:


----------



## Lance Pardee

lews calls are great. My son, and nephew each have one. I've blown trew them and they are very easy to use and they sound great.


----------



## goosehunter21

Super mag or SMH


----------



## esox07

Thanks gents, I got a Super Mag.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

NICE!!!


----------



## purepower

i like my meatgrinder but im sure if ur willing to spend more money there is better but it soots me well


----------



## SDNDhtr

folies SMH with the wood barrel


----------



## Rick Risvold

Canada Hammer by Buck Gardner. Super easy to blow and has a sweet sound.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Where does a guy find a Feather Duster, and who makes it??????

So far I'de say a Pro Super Mag is the best.


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER

SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN SEAN MANN[/b]


----------



## ndwaterfowler

[Where does a guy find a Feather Duster, and who makes it?????? ]

They are made in Northern MN. You can reach them via e-mail at: [email protected]


----------



## turkishgold11

I would have to go with the tim gounds super mag or pro, I have blown both and really like them.


----------



## Matt Fiala

Can't go wrong with the super mag!!! Nice Choice!!


----------



## Mud15

I got me a Heartland Stage Fright. It sounds as good as it looks. This is one call you must have. Im planning on entering in the MN game fair contest this August. We shall see how it goes :beer:


----------



## goose

I have a SMH and like it...I have a buddy who has a supermag and I blew that an dlike that as much if not more then my SMH...


----------



## poganski5

Foiles are good anf freestyle are great but any guy can make any call sound good its all about technique and knowing how to make the sounds.


----------



## H20fowl

Which would you recommend for the novice? I have the honker talk video and now I need a high quality call. So is there one that is just easier to blow out of the box (so to speak)? Or is it once you learn a short read they are all similar. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SDNDhtr

i learned on a SMH and just bought a super mag. yesterday. i would go with the super mag....its very easy to use and the sound is awesome


----------



## TANATA

Any Lynch Mob, $119 for an unpolished Goose Noose or Exacutioner. Get sounding call, real raspy and easy to blow.


----------



## Travery

SDNDhtr said:


> i learned on a SMH and just bought a super mag. yesterday. i would go with the super mag....its very easy to use and the sound is awesome


I was just the opposite, learned on a super mag and then went to a SMH. I felt the supermag was easy to learn on, and then the SMH gave me more "freedom" as far as speed and pitch variations. You cant go wrong with any of the high end calls, everything that anyone suggests is just opinion. And they are all probably right!


----------



## Van Wey

Try out the new Feather Dusters!! Excellent calls and in my opinion the best meat call on the market!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Geese dont react to low pitched calls, they like high pitched calls. I have been blowing the heartland calls pipe sqeek. The honkers just eat it up. (I havent used my regualar most of the season)


----------



## ndwaterfowler

They don't react to low pitched calls?!!  Then I guess you must give them hail calls right up until you shoot? I have about 30 pictures and 37 honkers that will disagree with that statement. That has to be one of the most rediculous things I have heard...especially from someone who knows about goose hunting. :-?


----------



## TANATA

I use my low pitch wood call when they get in short range or if they flair to get them back around. Seems to work better for me then my Paralyzer close up.


----------



## Van Wey

Good Post ndwaterfowler.... I think I will agree!!!!!!


----------



## T Shot

Another vote here for high pitched calls... Never had a problem getting low on a high pitch call. Aparently I have one of those fancy high pitched calls that do more than a hail call. I'm confused as to why you think a high pitched call can only do screaming, loud, obnoxious type of stuff???


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Apparently I've been misunderstood. I didn't say anything about the call...just about everyone can do different things with a call. Some can make them higher than others and some can make them lower than others. It's the call to a point but a good caller can do most anything with any call. That being said, my arguement is that just about every SUCCESSFUL hunter gets either low, quiet or both as the geese are on the doorstep. If you don't, than you're not as effective as you could be. :-?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Whatever its just my .02.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

ndwaterfowler said:


> That being said, my arguement is that just about every SUCCESSFUL hunter gets either low, quiet or both as the geese are on the doorstep.


Sometimes, but more often than not the geese will respond to rapid threatening clucks over the proverbial laydown notes. Escpecially when your workin' 15+ at a time, if your workin' a pair or loner then the slow low clucks will do "sometimes".

As the season progresses they will want to hear higher volume and rapid calling. Every scenario will be different, they will tell what they like by their response. I don't drop the call until the gun goes up!! 8)


----------



## Travery

Unless its a single or a pair, we dont slow down much untill the shot is called. Of course there are those days where the birds just dont wanna hear calling, but I have found it to be rare. High pitched calls will reach out farther and are IMO much more effective.


----------

